# !Betta keeps flaring at reflection :/



## urastupidchimp (Mar 25, 2011)

I just got my new betta yesterday afternoon. I put him in his tank (its a five gallon glass tank with a vinyl black background. All he has been doing is flaring and trying to fight his reflection in the glass. I'm worried that he will stress himself out too much but I'm not sure how to fix the problem (if it is one). Is this some he will just have to get used to? He is also housed with 5 ghost shrimp who he'll chase if they are near. I'll post a pic of his home and him below. Thanks!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

it acts like a mirror its good for him to flare up now and then it excites them  my boys flare maybe 30 minutes a day t each other through their dividers its not bad for them


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Your fish is also still getting used to his new surroundings. He will probably calm down over the next few days. Beautiful fish, you really got a nice shot of him.


----------



## urastupidchimp (Mar 25, 2011)

OK, hopefully he will calm down a little  Every time I look at him he does it. He is little though so maybe he is just extra-fiesty.

Thanks! I needed someone to help calm my fears. This is my first betta, and fish in a long time, so I wanted to make sure everything was okay ^_^


----------



## urastupidchimp (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Canuck Fins! I loved the intense stare-down he's giving his reflection


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## urastupidchimp (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Silverfang! I <3 him already


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

My fish did that quite a lot for a while. But, after about a month, he's only derping around the glass for about fifteen minutes a day. Give it some time. He may just be extra vain and feisty.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yeh maybe he just thinks his self is sexy


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Abby said:


> yeh maybe he just thinks his self is sexy


teehee, language!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

my mothers betta Henry does this its really funny because his PURE white but when he flares his ( gills? whatever it is that pops out not the gill covers but under ) are pitch black we have to turn his light off sometimes to break his attention


----------



## urastupidchimp (Mar 25, 2011)

bahahaha Abby


----------

